# Putin's 2016 calendar sells out!



## Ralphy1 (Dec 29, 2015)

The calendar has a photo of him for each month showing him in different situations.  I'm sure the one in a naval uniform or bare chested are the big hits.  Could a Trump calendar be forthcoming soon?


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 29, 2015)

There's enough retarded voters out there to buy one.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 29, 2015)

The bare chested horseback pic reflects Putin's need of a training bra.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 29, 2015)

Maybe that's why Trump is so enamored with him...


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 29, 2015)

Mmmm Valdy your man boobs are making me so hot!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 29, 2015)

*Putin A

*

*Putin B

*


----------



## Falcon (Dec 29, 2015)

Maybe Kramer could sell (or give) him one of the ones he invented.....What was it;  "The Manzier" ?


----------



## Debby (Dec 29, 2015)

I guess all heads of state have photographers following them around and often catch them doing things they enjoy.  Like I'll bet there are a bunch in the archives of Bush playing golf and maybe hunting, Obama playing basketball and Putin going horseback riding in the back country on a hot day or going for a swim (amazing what Photoshop is capable of eh?).  Cherry picking images can hurt, help, entertain or simply bore right?


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 29, 2015)

Debby said:


> I guess all heads of state have photographers following them around and often catch them doing things they enjoy.  Like I'll bet there are a bunch in the archives of Bush playing golf and maybe hunting, Obama playing basketball and Putin going horseback riding in the back country on a hot day or going for a swim (amazing what Photoshop is capable of eh?).  Cherry picking images can hurt, help, entertain or simply bore right?


Calm down Debby....it's gonna be alright.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 29, 2015)

I dunno, but he has to pull them babies up, he's getting droopy there.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 30, 2015)

Can't wait to see the Donald's!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 30, 2015)

Debby, aren't you calm? I thought you were playing? Canadianyr humour and stuff. Lolololol.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 30, 2015)

Debby is always calm...


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 30, 2015)

Bare chested tiger wrestling?







For the full story read here:

http://www.theshovel.com.au/2013/10/09/putin-abbott-bond-over-bare-chested-tiger-wrestling/


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks, I'd rather not...


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 30, 2015)

You really should - right down to the last line.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Debby, aren't you calm? I thought you were playing? Canadianyr humour and stuff. Lolololol.



Debby don't play when it comes to her boy Pootie..   lol!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hmm, I guess Canadians work up a lot of lust in an effort to keep warm thru the winter months...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2015)

maybe just lookin' that them man boobs...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 30, 2015)

Perhaps I will show mine for next year's offerings of body parts...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2015)

oh that would be lovely


----------



## Debby (Dec 30, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Calm down Debby....it's gonna be alright.




Oh I'm so glad to hear that Jim!  You've reassured me tremendously   I will rest easy now.


----------



## Debby (Dec 30, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> maybe just lookin' that them man boobs...




Is that the sort of thing that 'inspires' you QS (and Ralph)?  Personally, I'm more intrigued by intelligence, wit and pragmatism.  Those attributes will get a person a lot further than drooling over body parts.  But that's only my opinion of course.  It does take all sorts to keep this old world spinning doesn't it?   

And by the way, I work at 'calm' every day and am getting better at it with each passing year


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 30, 2015)

Mommy Nature made body parts to attract us.  She wired us for it, nothing we can do...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2015)

Debby said:


> Is that the sort of thing that 'inspires' you QS (and Ralph)?  Personally, I'm more intrigued by intelligence, wit and pragmatism.  Those attributes will get a person a lot further than drooling over body parts.  But that's only my opinion of course.  It does take all sorts to keep this old world spinning doesn't it?
> 
> And by the way, I work at 'calm' every day and am getting better at it with each passing year



well  Debby...  you certainly have me pegged...You are most certainly the more astute member here.. as well as classy..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 30, 2015)

I'll be working on providing better body part images due to the constant demand for more and better...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2015)

Just don't tie a bow on anything Ralphy


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 30, 2015)

Never, it would lessen the desired effect...


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 30, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Perhaps I will show mine for next year's offerings of body parts...


Please spare us.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 30, 2015)

If the public demands them I will provide them as a civic duty...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2015)

I was thinking your pinkie finger Ralphy....... but come to think of it as the other.. no biggie..


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 30, 2015)

Eek!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 30, 2015)

Ralphy, we don't want no civic booty.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 31, 2015)

My people have my permission to provide whatever the demand calls for...


----------

